# specialized shoes size chart re-alignment



## akdaddy

I'm confused about the Specialized shoe sizing, and was hoping you could help me. 

It seems Specialized has completely changed their size chart recently. Currently, on the Specialized website, they list a euro size 46 as a US Men's size 12.25, and a euro 46.5 as a US 12.6. 

This varies sharply from how shoes from previous years were listed. In previous years a euro 45.5 was shown as a US 12.5 and a euro 46 was listed as a US 13. They obviously re-aligned their euro/US sizing, but it's unclear which one changed and which stayed the same. Would the previous year's 45.5 fit the same foot as the current 46.5 (approx 12.5 US)? Or did they adjust the US sizing, meaning that what previously was a euro 46 (US 13) would fit the same foot as this year's euro 46 (US size 12.25)? 

In other words, I tried on a current Specialized Pro Road shoes and 12.5/46.5 fits me. Should I look for closeouts from previous years in a 45.5 or a 46.5? 

thanks in advance!


----------



## Camilo

I don't know if this is relevant at all because my experience with Specialized shoes is about 10+ years old. But the two pair I owned back then were way too small for their stated size. I can't give you specifics, but I ordered based on my chart for my US size (9.5). The first pair I bought were way too small, probably a good 1/2 US size. I then bought the next euro size up which according to their chart should have been 1/2 size too big for me and they were usable, but too tight. 

So if they're changing their charts to adjust in that direction (making the US size smaller for their euro sizes), that would be a good thing. I realized how too-tight they were when I finally just tried on some shoes on impulse when I was at an LBS one Saturday, and immediately said "aha!" when I tried on a pair of shoes that fit... without regard to what the size chart said.

But with all things shoes, forget about the charts, and forget about online advice. Really, it's not worth discussing because you need to try them on and buy the ones that fit regardless of what the shoe size or size chart says. Sounds like you're trying on locally, but looking for bargains online? If so, no sympathy from me - you should just buy shoes you try on if they fit. If not, sorry for casting aspersions.

If you really want to take advantage of mail order close outs, you have to buy couple pair and return the ones that don't fit. Really no other way to do it. There's a reason that bricks and mortar stores cost more - they actually have stock on hand to answer the questions you've posed.


----------



## akdaddy

Actually it is helpful. According to what you are saying the old US sizes were off and the euro sizes were about right.

You are right, I'm looking for bargains online. I live in Alaska, which limits my options somewhat. I'm looking at some closeouts from previous years that are being sold on e-bay. 

According to what you are saying, it sounds like I need to look for euro 46.5 to fit my US 12.5 foot, even though it would be a US13.5 according to the OLD charts.

Anyone else have experience with this?


----------



## ParadigmDawg

Ugh...cycling shoes...

I have always worn Specialized shoes and been happy with the "Experts" level.

Over the past 3 weeks I have owned 3 new pair of shoes. I started out with a 44 Sidi which seemed to fit in the store but I was in a hurry and just fit myself. After 4 rides I decided they were just too big. I then went and spoke to the LBS and the owner said he would help me out. He quickly measured my feet, said you are an exact 43 and he traded me shoes but charged me a "hiccup" fee for the trade. I rode them twice for ~10 miles each and they were just too small so both times I cut my ride short secondary to my uncomfortable feet.

Today, I decided to go back to Specialized. I carefully looked at two pair of my road shoes and two pair of my mountain bike shoes. They are all Specialized and both road shoes are 43 and both mountain bike shoes are 43.

I call my Specialized dealer, ask if he has the S-Works in a 43 and he says "yes, but they have changed the sizing some".

I go in and get fitted and end up with the 43's but I would say they are a little more narrow in the toe-box.


----------



## ibericb

In my experience with all forms of athletic shoes, including cycling shoes, the U.S. sizes are all over the map, but the EU sizing is generally consistent. I wear a EU size 45, which has been anything from a 10.5 to an 11.5 U.S. size.


----------



## ggencev

You are correct; the EU sizing stayed the same and the US sizing changed.
I have a EU size 46 in the old sizing which says its US 13. I just tried on new shoes and the EU 46/ US 12.25 is the same as my old ones.
The US sizing numbers are more accurate now... as my real US shoe size is 11.5-12.


----------

